# After Redundancy - Where to sign on?



## carpedeum (23 Apr 2007)

Apologies for this stupid question, but, our HR Dept. couldn't tell me!

I am being made *voluntarily redundant* ("_we'll make him an offer he cannot refuse_" as per the scene from The Godfather) in a couple of weeks.

Going on the advice on *askaboutmoney*, I should sign on immediately, though I accept I will have a 9 week wait if i don't restart work immediately. I have been very lucky not to have been out of work since starting work in the '70's.

*Where do I find out where to sign on? *I live on the North Side of Dublin

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2007)

carpedeum said:


> I am being made *voluntarily redundant* ("_we'll make him an offer he cannot refuse_" as per the scene from The Godfather) in a couple of weeks.


They threatened to shoot you if you didn't leave?! 


> *Where do I find out where to sign on? *I live on the North Side of Dublin


Your local SW office. You can do the initial signing on online but you'll still need to go to the office in person to finalise matters if I recall correctly.


----------



## StevieD (23 Apr 2007)

In the green section of the phone book marked State Directory you need to find the Department of Social and Family affairs. Within this section you will find your local office. 
If you don't have a phonebook to hand try ringing this number and asking for information about Jobseekers Benefit (01) 7043000.
Alternatively this link will give you further information:
http://www.welfare.ie/contact/index.html#Dublin_north

I was in the same position 'till today and believe me, it ended up far easier than I thought it was going to be. Just make sure you bring all the relevant documentation they ask for before presenting yourself at your local office.

Good Luck


----------

